# Robocalls are out of control. Is a new mandated technology helping?



## Robert59 (Aug 29, 2021)

The US Federal Communications Commission's deadline to implement technology to beat back those annoying robocalls went into effect earlier this summer. As of June 30, every major voice provider in the states, including phone companies AT&T, Verizon and T-Mobile and cable provider Comcast, is required to implement a technology called Stir/Shaken designed to curb the tide of spam calls.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/tech...-a-new-mandated-technology-helping/ar-AALoezS


----------



## Don M. (Aug 30, 2021)

Unfortunately, it seems as if every attempt to stop these calls is implemented, it only slows this crap down for a few weeks....then, these crooks find a new way around the "fix".  So long as people continue to accept these calls, they will be a problem.  Unfortunately, those who suffer the greatest losses are often the elderly.  Caller ID, and the habit of refusing to respond to any suspicious calls is probably the only way to reduce this consumer crime.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Aug 30, 2021)

I give out my cell # for important calls, my landline is in the phone directory, therefore I get a lot telemarketing calls. I screen my calls by not answering numbers I don’t recognize and all 800 numbers.
Otherwise I let my calls go to voice mail. That puts me in  control whether I want to return the call or not.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 30, 2021)

My new phone says 'scam likely' on some of the calls that come in.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 30, 2021)

IMO it’s all just a sick game.

The service providers around the world know who their high volume robocall customers are. 
They will keep these accounts and the revenue that they generate until they are forced to drop them.

The calls themselves don’t bother me as much as the endless scams and attempts to prey on people.

There has to be more of an effort made to catch these criminals.

IMO it’s pathetic when the only advice available from law enforcement is to hang up or don’t respond to prompts for information.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 30, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> My new phone says 'scam likely' on some of the calls that come in.


And those are just the calls from the grandkids!


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 30, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> My new phone says 'scam likely' on some of the calls that come in.


So does mine


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Aug 30, 2021)

I use three blocks on my landline (I don't use a mobile except for emergencies) and have others which I don't use.  My carrier (Spectrum) used to give us nomorobo, but went to its own which is lousy.  So, I signed up for nomorobo; it's free and works very well as long as I have the others (I can tell which one is blocking the calls).  It's also available for mobile numbers.


----------



## Tish (Aug 30, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> My new phone says 'scam likely' on some of the calls that come in.


My phone does the same thing, with the option to block, which I am more than happy to do.


----------



## Pinky (May 8, 2022)

We got a spam call today, from a Jehovah's Witness. Saw "Private Caller", so, didn't pick up. She left a message, and wanted to read a Scripture from the Bible.

Geez, what next?!


----------



## Alligatorob (May 8, 2022)

Robert59 said:


> Robocalls are out of control. - The US Federal Communications Commission's deadline to implement technology to beat back those annoying robocalls went into effect earlier this summer.


I don't understand why all of these cannot be outlawed.  Only allow real people to legally make calls.  These robocalls are too cheap for the advertisers and spammers.

Exception could be made for emergencies but only from legitimate sources, like law enforcement.  Even those can be annoying, I still get robocalls from Florida telling me to evacuate for hurricanes and the like, even though I have been over 1,000 miles gone for 5+ years.

I did get one robocall I kind of liked.  It started with "Hello Rob this is Pat Boone..."  It really did sound like his voice, not sure how they got my name so well inserted.  He was promoting some candidate for public office or something.  I was tempted to say "aren't you dead yet?"


----------



## Don M. (May 8, 2022)

I put a call blocker on our phone, over a year ago.  If we don't recognize the caller ID, we let them go to voice mail and if they don't leave a message, I block their number.  
I just looked and we have over 800 phone numbers blocked.  Heck, one time, our own phone number showed up in the caller ID....these scammers will try anything.  
I seldom use our cell phone, but I've even had a couple of these nitwits call that number.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 22, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> IMO it’s all just a sick game.
> 
> The service providers around the world know who their high volume robocall customers are.
> They will keep these accounts and the revenue that they generate until they are forced to drop them.
> ...



Yup, I fully agree with Aunt Bea.  The service providers could easily stop all of this if they wanted to.  They don't.  They make more money if they allow these people and companies to endlessly prey on us.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 22, 2022)

How to Identify and Avoid Phone Scams

from AARP

https://www.aarp.org/money/scams-fr...KeQpF8tKt9qlSohvv8IaApUQEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 22, 2022)

My cell phone shows Spam Call when those robo calls come in so I don't bother to answer. It would be good though if a permanent and effective solution could be found for this problem. As @Don M. pointed out..they stop only for a little while. I had put my number on the Do Not Call list which was supposed to stop the calls but it did not.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 22, 2022)

We get 5 - 10 telemarketer calls every single day.

I have been waiting for a call from a doctor's office.

I have missed calls from my 94 year old mother in a nursing home.

I have a lot of injuries from car accidents. Not easy for me to jump out of a chair and answer a call.


It is absolutely, completely, out of hand.


----------

